# New table



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 4, 2017)

A treadle I just picked up. With this white Cedar slab, going to be a table for my neighbors. They've been good to my wife and I so....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Patrude (May 4, 2017)

Nice way to utilize the antique and end up with a definite conversation piece


----------



## barry richardson (May 4, 2017)

Nice find! everyone is looking for those these days....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 4, 2017)

Thank you all. This is the second one I will have made. I have another treadle as well but I'm looking for one that someone has already taken the cam wheel off. I have another piece of the white Cedar left for the ba with the live edge across the top.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2017)

That's very cool, I have never saw anyone make a chair out of one. I grab them when I can for tables.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 5, 2017)

My stepdaughter sent me this pic. I think it may have been a subtle hint that she wants one.


----------

